# Question about “Fit” for MFA in Screenwriting and/or Directing programs



## mistah_P (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey guys,

I wanted to hit up all the collective wisdom and knowledge on this incredible site, to get a handle on figuring out my fit with film schools.

As I read through all the profiles, results and tips on this site and prepare my thoughts for a probable application this year, I wanted to throw down some thoughts about my own profile (apologies for the egotism), and get some feedback from some of you who actually attend the institutions I am looking into.

In terms of prestige it’s pretty clear from this site which are the “best” programs for filmmaking, but what is harder for me to understand is where I would fit and where not. I’d also love to get some feedback on the issue of finances and of Screenwriting vs. Direction.

Please bear with me for this very long and personal post… and thanks in advance for all your invaluable thoughts.


_A bit about me:_
American, 40. Made half a dozen short films (doc and fiction) mostly self-produced , one of which made an A-list festival in Europe (and another 20 other fests). I’ve been working in education consulting for the last 10 years, and kind of dicking around the world (outside the US) for the last 20, learning languages, how to be a human being, (failing at that half the time, frankly), screwing up stuff and trying out  a variety of stuffs….

For the reasons that I think we all are applying to film school, I’m considering it: Desire to devote the rest of my life to something I care about, and given the right enriching context that I believe I can be good at. Also: Networking. Knowledge and skills.

*Goal:*

It’s simple really. To live a live that revolves around filmmaking. I love the writing. I love the directing. I love the being on set (I hate the marketing, and I hate looking for the money for post-production, but who doesn’t  ). i don’t have the grand ambition to become the next up and coming Hollywood young star (that was a joke… Im 40).  I But would be content with a life where I was a staff writer, directing or assisting on arthouse films, collaborating on film and television dramas.


Obviously, if someone wanted to fund my feature. AND let me direct it. AND it happened to go to Cannes…  I wouldn’t be disappointed…

But it would be far nicer to be able to spend my time collaborating on something I love than continuing my prior career.

And I know that a) I cant do it alone b) I need some more training in whatever path I ultimately take c) I REALLY REALLY need to network c) I may have an idea of how to create and how to write, but I have NO clue how the “industry” works d) A structured program would be something I would likely work better under than having to do it myself. (I can work very hard, but when left to my own devices without deadlines or external motivations, can be frustrated or lazy). So I am considering film school. (Yeahhhhh…that’s why I’m here  )


But I have a few dilemmas, and maybe y’all can throw down some words of wisdom

*Screenwriting vs. Directing.*

Here’s the rub: I think Im a pretty decent writer. And likely it would be easier for me to write decent scripts (Although I need a lot of work on structure and marketability), buuuut I’ve always been more interested in directing. Why? For the very reason - I don’t always get it. It’s hard as all hell. It always challenges me. Oh yeah, and the adrenaline of being on 16 hour shoot days 

_tl;dr: my heart is more set on directing,  and would love to have 2-3 years to make films, but I might actually be a better screenwriter_

I hesitate between choosing paths. Right now I am leaning strongly towards writing because:
1. 2 years and not 3 at most programs. And at 40 (and 42 at matriculation) this is HUUUGE. The cost of a third year is a secondary factor.
2. Even if I start directing features at 45 in the most ideal and honeycoated of ways, I don’t think that leaves me much time to work (you know death and all that) Okay, Haeneke got kicked off at 40 and he’s even better looking now… must be that Austrian blood… But you know. Trying to be realistic.
3. I think that with a great screenplay or career as screenwriter, I could still direct later on, whereas the opposite is less true.
4. There is less competition and more paid work that is valuable as a screenwriter.

What do you all think? Reasons good and logical? Could i mix things up (i.e. apply to some screenwriting and some directing)? Any other feedback?


*Tastes and Fit:*

Part of what I am trying to figure out is where I would fit, and where not. I’ve gotten a  great sense from these boards of which schools and programs are good, but it’s harder for me to understand the qualities of the schools, the students and professors at them, and the connections they have.

Maybe it will be easier if I write a bit about what I like in film.

So please don’t hate me, but I’ve been been much of a “Hollywood” fan. Not that there aren’t many incredible directors coming out of Hollywood I don’t respect and love (PT Anderson, Lynch, Freidkin, Altman, Polansky (okay half-Hollywood), but a lot of my references are European: Tarkovsky, Bresson, Haeneke, Desplechin, Dumont, Kurosawa, Lars von Trier, Godard, Bergman, Antonioni)

I enjoy sci-fi and fantasy and well pretty much everything (no romantic comedy for me though), but it’s not something I would ever think of making. (well maybe something a bit experimental sci-fi). I do kind of revere the Hollywood of the 70s (Coppola, Early Scorsese, Ferrara, Pekinpah

I do like big dramatic American films as well, but definitely those with what I would calla  sort of :literary” bent: Five Easy Pieces, The Big Short, A Most Violent Year, Chinatown, The Long Goodbye, LA Confidential, There will be Blood, A Serious Man.

And if I do end up creating in the States, be it writing or directing I would write something like that. (Im not a big TV person, although I do watch the most successful shows, and I love the narrative potential of series, which is far closer to the 19th century novel than anything cinema has done)

With these tastes in mind are there any schools that you all think would fit me perfectly? Any ones that are a no-go? What about AFI??? For Direction? Screenwriting???

Also, from what I’ve read, I have grand hesitations about applying to USC which seem to be a “Hollywood’s Hollywood” type of school. Any thoughts?

(small caveat: although I do believe that these tastes sort of fits the NY schools, but unfortunately I really dislike living in the Northeast so would never consider an application to NYU or Columbia even if they might ‘fit’. :/)

*Finances:*

I know we are all struggling with this, but I do think about this a lot. For me, at 40, I don’t HAVE to go to film school. I could perhaps try another path, but as for someone coming with no industry experience and living abroad, it seems to be the best path. Yet, if I do so, I will wipe out my savings, and likely take on another 30-100K in debt. I do have a decent salary, but Im not rich and neither at my parents…  and  if its not that spectacular,  I am  hesitant to do this. Especially if it will not help me work in industry. But even as much as spending all this money at this late point in my life (less time to pay off loans, less chances to screw up financially), it still seems a hell of a lot of a preferable perspective than wasting the next 30 years of my life.

But still money really does matter. I am willing and happy to pay for film school as long as it is a worthwhile investment And I really hope I will bust my ass while there. But Its important for me to economically figure out the logic of this endeavor at each school.

Specifically:
1. AFI seems like an attractive program and one that fits me. But fuck me. It’s 160K for two years. that would put me 100K+ in the hole. does it make sense at all for me to consider going here? I'm leaning to a strong no unless they dole out fellowships of 20K+ annually)

2. Chapman - From what people have written here, it seems like a cool and up and coming place. But I do have a hesitation about the expense. Especially since it comes with a hesitation about fit. :/ But I may be wrong...

3. USC - As above.

4. Any thoughts about any other paths, besides “film school”. I am interested in the Professional Program, but since I don't live in LA….

From what I’ve read here it seems that UCLA and Austin are good fits (age/fit/finance) so I’m pretty sure I will attempt to apply to those. So please let me know your thoughts.

If you’ve made it this far, you’re a hero.

merci,


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 2, 2018)

This topic is one of the articles I have planned for the site. It's a broad one, but I think by at least providing factors and questions to ask yourself (or other applicants to ask themselves) about that it means to find a good 'fit' for a program would be helpful. I feel like that's something which took a few years of educated guesses for me to nail down for myself and hopefully my experience and considerations would be of use to others.  It'll probably be up in the next few weeks.


----------



## mistah_P (Apr 2, 2018)

Well then.... looking forward to it


----------



## nowisalwaysthebesttime (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi there, did you end up going for the MFA? I'm 39 (F) and have very similar thoughts. Would be great to learn someone went for it and got accepted.


----------

